# Im a trader



## brandon88 (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I currently own a 2000 Audi S4. But its a POS. It's been nothing but a money pit since I bought it. I've always loved the sytling of the 350's. I've been researching most of the day, but I still have a few questions.

1. Are there any problems that seem to happen in all 350's?
2. How reliable are they? (I'm in college and home is 300+ miles away)
3. I heard they get good gas mileage, what do yall get?
4. Im lost of the different types, can someone clue me in on the differences?

Any info helps, Preciate it guys!


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

1. the 350z started in 2003, they generally have had the most problems (tire feathering, gear grinding, etc) but the first owner should have gotten these things fixed. the 03-05s have the 287hp motor, the 05 35th anniversary edition and all 06s have the 300hp motor, and the 07+ have the new 306hp motor. no HUGE differences, yet, but the 07s are definately faster. soon the z will come with the 3.7L pushing atleast 330-350hp. the 06s have had issues with oil consumption. 07s im not too sure yet. it is said the best one with least problems would be the 04-05s. but im sure people have gotten great 06s with no issues, and great 03s with no issues, just saying generally. i own an 04.5 and it has been nothing but great so far, i've had it for bout 6 months, now has 41k miles.

2. as for reliability, i'm a college student as well, live bout 180 miles away, so far so good. these things are supposed to be pretty reliable. i commute back and forth, here and there, its good. as long as you dont go FI on it, and just research setups before you put them in (if you plan on modding), they should stay reliable. once you go FI, a bunch more issues come up in which i'm not too familiar.

3. gas mileage, i don't know what you consider "good" but i get from 20-23mpg in the city, with "spirited" mixed with regular driving including some highway, and long trips back and forth from home, i get from 25-29mpg depending on how fast im cruising.

4. the differences between each trim. as for the 03-05s (not sure bout newer), the base had no cruise control and no traction control and no lsd with cloth seats and no HID lights and 17" 7-spoke wheels. enthusiast models got traction control, HID lights, cruise control, still cloth interior, still same 17" wheels, not sure about lsd. performance model, i dont remember but its in between the enthusiast and the touring, i rarely see these so i just forget haha, i think its like a touring edition but with clothe seats and VDC. touring 6spd models got all the enthusiast did, plus leather w/ heated seats, and VDC (vehicle dynamic control - which is just better, or smarter, than traction control) and 18" 6-spoke wheels, touring automatic models still got the 17" wheels and i think TCS, not VDC. and then there is the track model, which i believe has all of those minus the leather seats, gets BREMBO brakes, and lightweight 5-spoke RAYS wheels. in 06-07 models, they all got bi-xenon headlights (hi and lo beam HIDS vs just lo beam like 03-05) and 18" 5 spoke wheels (i think these look much better than previous ones), and as for these trims, im not too familiar, didnt research these too much cause i couldnt afford em haha

hope this helps. just make sure you shop around for prices, especially on forums, because they are generally cheaper. get atleast an enthusiast model. 

and good luck!


----------



## brandon88 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey man, thanks for all the info. It really pushed me towards the Z.

I have found 2 touring editions within 100 miles of here and they are both 18k. A red one that has the lip spoiler but the interior is tan with wood grain ( not very sporty ) but theres a silver one that I could prolly talk down to 17k that has the spoiler with the peanut butter colored leather. They both are around the 47k to 52k mileage range. What do you guys think? Neither one of them has been driven that hard, in fact they havnt been driven much at all lately because both men recently got married.


----------

